# Good camera backpack meeting cabin requirements by most airlines?



## Ladislav (Mar 24, 2015)

I currently have two camera backpacks. The first one is a small backpack for camera with regular lens and one telephoto or two additional regular lenses. The second one is Vanguard Up-rise 48. It can carry all my equipment, laptop, tripod and more but it is too big to be used as a cabin luggage by all airlines I checked. 

Most airlines I checked require max width to be either 23 cm or 25 cm (stripes included). I'm looking for some backpack meeting airlines requirements for cabin luggage which is able to carry all the stuff I have (should be even bit more because I would like to add 35 or 50 fast prime in the future), iPad or even better 13" laptop, with holder for tripod and if possible also side pocket for a bottle. I also don't have time to wait for delivery from outside of UK

I checked Kata / Manfrotto Minibee 110 and 120 and I like them but they both seems to be wider (and bit expensive). 

What bags are you guys using when traveling by planes? Did you have any problems with any particular worldwide or European airlines? I don't want to end up with my camera bag checked in as a hold luggage.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Mar 24, 2015)

I carry a 1D X and 4 lenses (24-70/2.8, 70-300L, TS-E 24 and 17, formerly the 16-35/2.8 instead of the 17) in a Lowepro Flipside 300. There's room for a flash, too. That will fit under seat or overhead. Personally, I put that whole bag inside a Pelican Storm im2500 hard case (carry on size) just in case I'm forced to check it.


----------



## curby (Apr 1, 2015)

Just a side thought: international flights (I've flown on Cathay Pacific and Virgin Australia recently) can have quite strict limits (7kg/15lb) on carry-on bags that are quickly reached before size limits if your bag is carrying camera gear. 

If you go backwards and consider weight issues, finding a compact bag to hold ~5kg of lenses and electronics shouldn't be all that hard. However, due to your location and time restrictions, it's hard to make specific recommendations as I don't know what's available to you. Personally I'm considering buying the F-Stop Kenti within the next few weeks, but they ship out of the US AFAIK.


----------

